# Ungewünschte Verbindung zu hXXps://syndication.twitter.com/i/jot



## Dooma (26. November 2014)

*Ungewünschte Verbindung zu hXXps://syndication.twitter.com/i/jot*

Wie der Titel schon sagt, ich kann mir einfach keinen Reim auf das folgende Verhalten machen.

Täglich steht sowohl im IE Verlauf, als auch unter den häufig benutzten Sites ein Eintrag zu hXXps://syndication.twitter.com/i/jot
Dahinter scheint aber nur eine leere Seite zu sein.
Aber ich benutze weder Twitter, noch Facebook, noch Google Konten und verlinkt sind die demnach ganz sicher auch nicht.

Also woher kommt der Schrott?

Ich hab gestern schon meinen PC mal durchgecheckt, Viren und Rootkit Test drüber gejagt. Kein Befund.
Hab selber nochmal alle laufenden Prozesse, besonders die rundlls angesehen, bin die üblichen Malware Ablageorte durchgegangen. Nichts außergewöhnliches.
Hab mir die Addons im IE angesehen, nichts besonders drin. Das meiste von mir Deaktiviert, Toolsbars hab ich gar keine.

Ich hab dann erst mal die Adresse in die Hosts Datei aufgenommen, die Verbindung ist demnach auf jeden Fall unterbunden. 
Kann ja nicht sein, dass mein Browser regelmäßig / täglich derartige Verbindungen ganz öffentlich im Verlauf dokumentiert aufbaut, und das trotz Popupblocker und Adblock, wenn ich da doch gar nichts angeklickt habe.

Es gibt einige Threads mit dem Thema bei Mac Usern (Ich hab Win8.1), aber die Diskussionen waren leider auch nicht erhellend. Viele vermuteten auch dort natürlich sofort Malware, aber ein Befund / Lösung wurde dort nie gepostet. 
Es drängte sich der Gedanke auf, dass die sowieso alle keine Ahnung hatten.
Aber das Problem bleibt, ich will wissen woher dieses Verhalten kommt und wie man das grundsätzlich unterbinden kann.


----------



## Trasherkoch (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ungewünschte Verbindung zu hXXps://syndication.twitter.com/i/jot*

hallo,

schon mal alle coockies gelöscht?


----------



## Dooma (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ungewünschte Verbindung zu hXXps://syndication.twitter.com/i/jot*

Ja, Cookies, Verlauf, Alles.


----------



## Trasherkoch (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ungewünschte Verbindung zu hXXps://syndication.twitter.com/i/jot*

Zertifikate schon mal angeschaut?


----------



## Trasherkoch (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ungewünschte Verbindung zu hXXps://syndication.twitter.com/i/jot*

vielleicht hilft ja malwarebytes und ccleaner? (ccleaner nicht nur programme sondern auch registry scan)
alle add-ons die deaktiviert sind, deinstallieren.


----------



## tripod (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ungewünschte Verbindung zu hXXps://syndication.twitter.com/i/jot*

hallo,

schon mal spybot/adwcleaner drüber laufen lassen?
(wobei das keine neuinstallation ersetzt, falls du dir malware eingefangen hast!)


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ungewünschte Verbindung zu hXXps://syndication.twitter.com/i/jot*

malwarebytes der tipp vom Trasherkoch der bringts


----------



## Dooma (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ungewünschte Verbindung zu hXXps://syndication.twitter.com/i/jot*

Malwarebytes lässt mein Gdata nicht zu, wandert sofort in die Quarantäne. Außerdem hat das nen eigenen Rootkit Scanner. Hab schon vom USB Stick gebootet und Scan laufen lassen. System scheint clean.

Zertifikate hab ich drüber geguckt, hab aber Keines gefunden was merkwürdig aussah, aber damit kenn ich mich nicht ganz so aus. Was ist denn der mögliche Schmu mit Zertifikaten?

Spybot kann ich heute abend mal runterladen, hab ich ewig nimmer benutzt.

Addons sind nur die Standard addons und Deaktiviert ist nur Shockwave und der Java SSV Helper. Beides brauch ich nicht als Addon, aber wohl als Programm.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ungewünschte Verbindung zu hXXps://syndication.twitter.com/i/jot*

Also ich würde mal das versuchen Reparieren oder Neuinstallieren(durch deaktivieren bzw.aktivieren) von Internet Explorer in Windows .Wenn alles andere nicht helfen sollte.Allerdings werden alle persönlich zuvor eingestellte Einstellungen zurück gesetzt.

Reparieren oder Neuinstallieren von Internet Explorer in Windows


----------



## Dooma (26. November 2014)

*AW: Ungewünschte Verbindung zu hXXps://syndication.twitter.com/i/jot*

Also ich hab heute neben der Arbeit noch ein wenig per Google gebuddelt zu der Adresse und das meiste was man dazu findet ist Super-DAU Zeug.
Aber es gibt tatsächlich einen tracking cookie von twitter der genau auf diese Seite heim ruft. Könnte also gut sein, dass es evtl. doch nur der Cookie war. Wäre aber der erste Cookie der das so offen und aggressiv macht...
Hier die Adresse zu der Cookie Info, man beachte die Adresse des Cookies. Link
Da ich gestern Nacht alle History, Cookies & Co. gelöscht hatte, werde ich das nachher mal beobachten ob der Link wieder auftaucht. Zur Not versuch ich mal das zurücksetzen des IE, ist ja nicht so als wenn man da viel verlieren könnte.


----------



## Dooma (27. November 2014)

*AW: Ungewünschte Verbindung zu hXXps://syndication.twitter.com/i/jot*

Oh man, ich glaub ich hab es raus wo es herkommt.
Ich hab die letzten Tage öfters im Planetside 2 Forum gelesen, da ist eine Verlinkung rechts auf der Seite zu den Twitter Posts der Entwickler. Sobald ich die Seite besuche, taucht auch die Adresse im Verlauf auf. 
Es scheint sich also tatsächlich um legitime Kommunikation zu Twitter zu handeln, um diese Twitter Posts anzuzeigen.

Vielleicht mag da ja auch jemand anderes mal testen? Also bei mir auf der Arbeit ist es zumindest auch so.

Ein gutes hat die ganze Durchscannerei des PC, ich hab auch noch die letzten Datenbankreste eines Trojaners verschwinden lassen (der war nie aktiv), von %appdata% bis zum Java Cache sind alle automatischen Ablageorte jetzt wie geleckt, ich hab so gut wie alle alten Datenreste vom IE entfernt, meine Registry ist auch so sauber wie nie und meine Sicherheitseinstellungen sind jetzt um einiges höher eingestellt.  Soviel Arbeit aus Paranoia heraus...


----------

